# Someone painting my betta photo!



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought this person did a great job, although I wish they had asked to use my image first but in the end it was fine.

Sorry about the large sizes

Here's my photo









And their water color painting 
http://dawnstarw.deviantart.com/art/Graceful-Rainbow-285866984


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, wow they just happened to use your photo? :0
Its gorgeous!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing! I love it!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

woah that's a painting? :lol: that is awesome :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome painting!!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, wow! That's really beautiful!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's awesome! How did you even find it?!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Laki said:


> That's awesome! How did you even find it?!


They're a member on Deviant Art and informed me after they did the painting


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, they're like "oh hey, we used your picture without you knowing. You wouldn't ever have known if we didn't like it enough to post it!" at least they told you afterwards, imagine finding it on google image search or something!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Laki said:


> wow, they're like "oh hey, we used your picture without you knowing. You wouldn't ever have known if we didn't like it enough to post it!" at least they told you afterwards, imagine finding it on google image search or something!


If that happened I'd be like "adhjsdkhsjkd art thief" lol


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice, but not so pretty as the original.


----------



## Frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

That's very pretty.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I thought this person did a great job, although I wish they had asked to use my image first but in the end it was fine.
> 
> Sorry about the large sizes
> 
> ...



Did they give you a print?
That's so gorgeous! I love the softness of the water color. I can see why they picked that one to paint. Beautiful specimen, photo, and the angles you captured on the betta!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> Did they give you a print?
> That's so gorgeous! I love the softness of the water color. I can see why they picked that one to paint. Beautiful specimen, photo, and the angles you captured on the betta!


No, I don't really care for one though


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

..then it all works out.  That would make an awesome print though.


----------

